
The Australian Federal Government Now Spends AUD 10Bn  a Year on IT - sien
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-28/federal-governments-$10bn-bill-rivals-newstart-cost/8849562
======
kayman
On a positive note, the online services provided by a government agency are
pretty good.

When I received a bill from the tax office I was able to go online and create
a payment plan without human intervention.

There is also a portal that links multiple government services (Australian Tax
Office, Medicare...) to enable access to multiple services.

A few weeks later, I also got a call from the tax office surveying about my
experience.

Overall, my experience was great. (except for forking out money part :)

~~~
sien
Australia also has a fair bit of open data as well. Data.gov.au has about 30K
data sets.

[http://data.gov.au/](http://data.gov.au/)

~~~
Untit1ed
Check out [https://search.data.gov.au](https://search.data.gov.au) for what
we're doing next too :)

------
harry8
$500 annually for each person in the country. Just federal. Not state, not
local.

In Canberra look at the names lit up on the tops of the buildings. The usual
vampires. Imagine what you could do with 10 billion a year. Well they're
improving oracle, accenture, computer associates, ibm global services profit.

Pay 100,000 people at $100k each, every year. IT for Canberra. It's enough to
make you sick.

Ibm, consultants to the Nazi party. They're better than that now. But you've
just got to hate them. No really, bilking if like this is evil.

------
andrewf
As soon as the Western Australian state transit agency started submitting data
to Google Maps, they released it to the public.
[http://www.transperth.wa.gov.au/About/Spatial-Data-
Access](http://www.transperth.wa.gov.au/About/Spatial-Data-Access)

This has been going on for about 10 years. There are good people in this
country doing good things.

